# Review: New American Table



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The co-owner of Aquavit restaurant in New York City may not be on everybody's radar, but the new way he's approaching American cuisine probably should be.

Marcus Samuelsson, Ethiopian by birth and Swedish by adoption, brings a unique perspective to bring to our mish-mash of foods and influences. Samuelsson was classically trained in the French style, and apprenticed in Austria and Switzerland before coming to the US to fill some time before he took up an apprenticeship with Georges Blanc in Lyon, France. What started as just a way to keep busy opened Samuelsson's eyes to the amazing possibilities available in American cuisine, which includes the food contributions of all the immigrants from its founding until today. After completing his training, he returned to the US to work at Aquavit again, and his own cultural fusion continues to fuel his current work in the kitchen.

Click here to read full review


----------

